# What can I do for her paw? Pics inside



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Basically a long story short. Maddie has been having issues with right paw for over a year and a half. She excessively licks to the point where it turns red and eventually will swell.

Vet A - Said possible nail bed infection. Prescribed antibiotics, a daily scrub, and epsom salts

Vet B - Said emotionally anxiety issues which I do not believe

Vet C - Did an X-ray and found two deformed toes and believes that the source of her discomfort and why she licks. Said there is not much we can do but use epsom salts and keep her pain manageable.

Her paw is looking pretty bad right now and she needs to go back to the vet on Monday because I cannot take her doing this anymore. Today I caught her licking so hard her paw was almost bleeding.

Here are some pictures

Anyone have advice? Or recommendations for doggy socks?

I will add more pictures of what it looks like when she is just sitting there or standing up but my little diva is hiding from me and the camera under the bed.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Have you thought about taking her to an orthopedic veterinarian? If she has deformed toes, poor baby, then maybe he/she could fix the issue. Just a thought, and I'm sure others have better suggestions.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor baby. I would take her to orthopedist also. I wouldn't accept that they can't do anything to control this especially if it's causing pain.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay where would I find a orthopedic vet? Would my vet refer me? She isn't have any pain, I think it's just nagging her. She walks fine and lets me look and inspect it all the time and she doesn't care.


Here are more pictures!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, needs more investigation I agree. Covering it will only help with her licking it, but she is licking because it has a problem.  unless.... she is now licking out of habit and making it sore after something that happened previously started this off. If this is the case, then it may be worthwhile to try the socks for a while just to see if it fixes it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd look into a specialist...

But until then, I'd cover it.

I use toddler socks for Gus... baby socks would probably work for her.

Use some Pet Flex (self sticking wrap - won't stick to hair)... to secure it.

Or, if she can wear an infant onesie - when Grace had her dew claws done, I sewed the ends of the long sleeves closed and put her in that. She couldn't mess with her feet.

Hope you can figure out what is wrong.

Gus licks his feet until they are like that -- he has allergies. His environmental allergies are the hardest for him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also think further investigation as to why she is doing this is important. I agree that in the meantime trying to cover it is a good idea. I hope you can figure out what's wrong. Praying you can get to the bottom if it right away.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy also licks one of her paws as well but I think that she does it simply out of habit. We cannot see anything wrong with her paw. There is no swelling and she licks is until it appears read. She does not seem bothered by it.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I feel so bad to hear this is going on.*
*There has got to be a reason. I sure hope you can find it out.*
*Ill Pray For You. Let us know whow this turns out.*
*You Have a Beautiful Little One**
*Nickee**


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine licks her feet like that too. I did find a bump on the top of her paw, but I don't know what's going on with her. It's funny sometimes she licks and other time she doesn't. I think that when she is bored she starts licking and then she can't stop. I bought some socks, but the only problem is that she slides in them. I am going to put some rug grip tape on the bottom!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hannah, 
Did your vet x-ray BOTH of her feet? To me that would help to determine if they are the same. If these foot baths don't work, then I'd take the xray to an Orthopedic surgeon for review/exam. Just call your local ER, that is where they generally practice. I would like to know what deformed means. I'll bet there is not much they can do for that though as far as risk of infection and pain to correct them. But would be good to know what deformed means by a specialist, so you can treat it best. 

I have been told that they lick them because they become very itchy. This video by Dr. Karen Becker has helped other dogs. *
How to Cure Itchy and Irritated Paws - YouTube*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've seen Rocky lick a few times. Each time, I try to divert his attention to something else. I don't think it's become a habit yet. These fluffs get habits quickly I've noticed. He's gotten other habits as of late that I don't know where they came from!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I've seen Rocky lick a few times. Each time, I try to divert his attention to something else. I don't think it's become a habit yet. These fluffs get habits quickly I've noticed. He's gotten other habits as of late that I don't know where they came from!



Diane, Isn't it weird how they develop oddities, then they pass....goofballs!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a constant problem that is driving me nuts. She actuall hasn't been licking as much the past few days but I know she'll start it up again.

Thank you everyone for your support on this journey.

But I wanted to share some information that I've been telling SammieMom. She had both feet X-ray'd and that's when we saw the two deformed toes. Our vet really didn't have much to say or suggest besides keeping her comfortable until it becomes a full blown situation but also on this day there was an emergency visit so our time was cut short and plus at the time Maddie had her back injury and I wanted to get her home quickly.

Maddie isn't too keen on wearing her baby socks. If she's laying down I'll put something on it so she doesn't dig.


----------

